# What kind of dead leaves to use in a display enclosure?



## antinous (Dec 30, 2018)

Planning to make a display enclosure to show guests when they ask to see a tarantula. I know it isn't necessary, but I'd also like to make a centerpiece. Only thing is, it'll be with one of my _Pamphobeteus _(go figure) so the sub will be moist. I will have springtails in the enclosure so I'm hoping that'll keep any kind of mold down. But my question is, what kind of leaf litter is safe? Not planning to grab any from outside, was planning to buy the ones that some retailers sell for dart frogs/amphibians. Are there any kinds I should stay away from? Also, do you think the springtails will be enough to keep the mold down?


----------



## Thekla (Dec 30, 2018)

I'd add some isopods as well. Trichorhina tomentosa, I think, they're called. 

And I think oak leaves are safe to use. They're used in almost every vivarium setup I heard of.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antinous (Dec 30, 2018)

Thekla said:


> I'd add some isopods as well. Trichorhina tomentosa, I think, they're called.
> 
> And I think oak leaves are safe to use. They're used in almost every vivarium setup I heard of.


Would isopods be absolutely necessary? Just wondering to keep costs down! Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Thekla (Dec 30, 2018)

If you want a good bioactive substrate I'd definitely add them. They're great in disposing of boluses and other unwanted stuff. I have them in my more moisture dependent enclosures and I don't even have to remove boluses, they eat them all.  A starter breeding stock cost about the same as springtails, at least here in Europe, and if everything's going well you'll never have to buy them again.


----------

